# Bicol - Dae garu



## edeab220

Hello all, 

Could someone help me translate? Bicol to Tagalog would be great, thanks!

"Dae garu"


----------



## mataripis

da- eh is not but I don't know garu.gurano is how many or much and maybe it is money!


----------



## Pretty_Gaella

dae-means *not*
daru- means *maybe*

dae garu can be translated as *maybe not*, *not really *or *not sure *depending on how are you going to use it in a sentence.


----------

